# Dualit 75015 Grinder, yes I know.... but even this was topping my budget....



## Absollom (Oct 15, 2016)

I have had this grinder for 3 years and it served me well if not up to full espresso standards but as I usually prefer lungo its been adequate. Now it is just not grinding correctly anymore, after the initial few grams it seems to just clog up. Having cleaned it, tried different beans different coarseness settings etc etc etc still no luck.I finally got the go ahead to invest in a Mignon from the "gaffer" and have been perusing whats on the net only to have by dreams swept away by an unexpected and hefty £400 vet bill yesterday. So no Mignon for me due to our dogs having a nuclear spat with each other.

Instead I will be trawling for some sort of massive second hand bargain,then once I do have a decent grinder,a look at better beans.


----------

